# Tour of Qatar 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 274601


Normally, one would almost have to tip 4x Tour of Qatar winner Tom Boonen to take this sprinter friendly race yet again - however, he'll be skipping this edition due to an infection.

Boonen In Hospital With Infected Elbow | Cyclingnews.com

I'm gonna go out on a (rather sturdy I think) limb and predict that Boonen's teammate Mark Cavendish will win the GC.

Cavendish To Lead Omega Pharma-Quick Step In Qatar | Cyclingnews.com

But there will be plenty of riders who might threaten, names like:
Matti Breschel,
Daniele Bennatti,
John Degenkolb,
Geraint Thomas and 
Niki Terpstra all spring to mind.

Wouter Mol won this contest in 2010 and I believe is the only rider in the current Tour of Qatar field that can say that - so there you have a dark horse.

Not to be forgotten, Spartacus will be there as well...

Stage 1: 
Katara Cultural Village to Dukhan Beach - February 3rd
Stage 2: 
Al Rufaa Street to Al Rufaa Street - February 4th
Stage 3: 
Al Wakra to Mesaieed - February 5th
Stage 4: 
Camel Race Track to Al Khor Corniche - February 6th
Stage 5: 
Al Zubara Fort to Madinat Al Shamal - February 7th
Stage 6: 
Sealine Beach Resort to Doha Corniche - February 8th

View attachment 274608​
Tour of Qatar - 2013

In other news:
UCI begins enforcement of fork lawyer tab rule in Qatar


----------



## falcon1823 (Apr 5, 2012)

LostViking said:


> View attachment 274601
> 
> But there will be plenty of riders who might threaten, names like:
> Matti Breschel,
> ...


Phinney and Viviani as well I should think.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

falcon1823 said:


> Phinney and Viviani as well I should think.


Indeed. It's a good field with a lot of talent.

OP-Quickstep seem to think that wind management and strategy will be key and thier experiance guiding Boonen on multiple campaigns in Qatar might be crucial to victory.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

LostViking said:


> wind management and strategy will be key


I tend to concur... this race is always good for pix of shredded packs, echelons and guttered riders. 

Also, it's early season training for most of the guys, so, honestly, only QS is probably really serious about the GC.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage One*

Katara Cultural Village to Dukhan Beach

American Brent Bookwalter (BMC) grabs an early lead by winning in Dukhan Beach.

1) Brent Bookwalter (BMC Racing Team) 3:28:47

2) Martin Elmiger (Swi) IAM Cycling

3) Gregory Rast (Swi) RadioShack Leopard

Tour Of Qatar 2013: Stage 1 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Next up is the Team Time Trial on Al Rufaa Street - BMC will have to hold off the World Champions Omega-Pharma Quickstep is Bookwalter is to have a chance of holding on to his newly aquired leader's jersey.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Two*

Al Rufaa Street TTT

Bookwalter can thank his BMC Racing Team for holding off serious threats from both Sky and Omega-Pharma Quickstep during Stage Two's Team Time Trial. Three BMC riders are now a top the GC - but some big names are within striking distance.

1) Brent Bookwalter (BMC Racing Team) 3:44:44

2) Taylor Phinney (BMC Racing Team) 0:00:06

3) Adam Blythe (BMC Racing Team) 0:00:10

Can BMC hold off the hounds?

Tour Of Qatar 2013: Stage 2 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Phinney's Relaxed Leadership On Show In Team Time Trial | Cyclingnews.com

Sprinting wunderkind Sascha Modolo is out of it with a hand injury:

Modolo Quits The Tour Of Qatar | Cyclingnews.com

Should ease the path for Cavendish (11th on GC) to climb up the ranks, perhaps as soon as the next stage, which will take the riders from Al Wakra to Mesaieed on Qatar's Eastern Shore. He'll have to keep an eye on both Elia Vivianni (Cannondale) and John Degenkolb (Argos-Shimano) during the sprints however.

GC threats include Sky's Bo-Hog (7th on GC) and Geraiant Thomas (8th) and Omega Pharma Quickstep's Niki Terpstra curently hovering in 12 on GC.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

It's always impressive to see TTT's that are short and windy. Even among top pro teams, strategies are different and some teams flow while others struggle. Too bad we can't see the performance numbers. It would be cool to see the watts/HR/ and speeds.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

new2rd said:


> It would be cool to see the watts/HR/ and speeds.


Agreed - especially if wind speed/direction and incline/decline info were available.

One of these days perhaps?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Three*

Al Wakra to Mesaieed

Surprizing no one I am sure, Mark Cavendish (Omega-Pharma Quickstep) took yet another sprint victory during a hectic run in to Mesieed with numerous sprint trains jockying for best the position. Teammate Niki Terpstra led the Manx Missle out until Cav fired the afterburners and put the other sprinters to bed.

Bookwalter (BMC) remains in the leader's jersey, but Cav has now jumped to 4th on the GC and only 8 seconds behind. Surely, the writting is on the wall... 

Tour Of Qatar 2013: Stage 3 Results | Cyclingnews.com

...and the Fat Lady is warming up.

In other news, the unlucky Karsten Kroon (Saxo-Tinkoff) took a hit today:
Long Stint On The Sidelines For Kroon After Qatar Crash | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Tour Of Qatar 2013: Stage 3 Results | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> ...and the Fat Lady is warming up.


so many music references:


The *cacophony* of rival lead-out trains in the finale made for a less than *harmonious* sprint finish but Cavendish’s *virtuoso* flourish 350 metres from the line meant that his *melody *drowned out all others. Indeed, there was even a degree of improvisation about Cavendish’s *recital*. 
_..._
Cavendish’s *pitch-perfect* acceleration...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> so many music references


True that...I stand by my Fat Lady reference though!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

LostViking said:


> True that...I stand by my Fat Lady reference though!


It was in tune with the article.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

Local, might as well bold "improvisation" as well, FWIW.

So far I like the look of the new GIRO Air Attack helmets being worn by BMC and IAM. When viewing the peloton, they seem to be easier on the eye and give the riders a more "human" appearance as opposed to traditional helmets with their pointed, "spiky" effect making riders look "alien". I realize this is very subjective so of course, YMMV.
Available Spring at who knows what price: ROAD


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Four*

Camel Race Track to Al Khor Corniche

Cav wins again, this time on the Al Khor Corniche, and takes the leader's jersey.
Of his win, Mark Cavendish said the following:
“I knew from experience at this finish that the wind comes from the right so you want to be on the left. But the road sweeps right and the peloton naturally moves to the right, so I knew the gap would open on the left. In the end, I was able to do what I did last year and surf around the peloton with 300-200 to go and sprint from there.”
You can be a smart rider or you can be a strong rider, many say - in this case Cav shows that you can be both.

So, here's what the top ten on GC are shaping up as:

1) Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick-Step Cycling Team) 10:20:01

2) Brent Bookwalter (BMC Racing Team) 0:00:02

3) Taylor Phinney (BMC Racing Team) 0:00:08

4) Adam Blythe (BMC Racing Team) 0:00:09

5) Greg Van Avermaet (BMC Racing Team) 0:00:12

6) Michael Schär (BMC Racing Team) 0:00:12

7) Bernhard Eisel (Sky Procycling) 0:00:13

8) Mathew Hayman (Sky Procycling) 0:00:14

9) Edvald Boasson Hagen (Sky Procycling) 0:00:16

10) Geraint Thomas (Sky Procycling) 0:00:17

Tour Of Qatar 2013: Stage 4 Results | Cyclingnews.com

I think I hear the Fat Lady singing! 

Both BMC and Sky are within the danger zone, but I suspect the only way Cav loses now is if he's involved in a serious crash or some other such bad luck.
Barring that, I see Cav maintaining or perhaps even padding his lead (with wins and time bonuses) in the next couple of days. The race is now for first and second loser.

In other news, Koen De Kort (Argos Shimano) is involved in a crash and breaks his collarbone:

Qatar Crash Leaves De Kort With Broken Collarbone | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> It was in tune with the article.


Would hate to have struck a sour note!


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

They never have the Girls with the bouquets in the end, hmmmmm, wonder why.....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sixjours said:


> They never have the Girls with the bouquets in the end, hmmmmm, wonder why.....


A hug from Eddy Merckx will just have to do...

View attachment 275111


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Five*

Al Zubara Fort to Madinat Al Shamal 

Mark Cavendish sprints to yet another win.

View attachment 275149​
Which is no surprize in and of itself. What I find remarkable is that throughout this Tour, Niki Terpstra has done a yeoman's job of bringing Cav along - he's been a one-man sprint train - talk about job security!

Cav has now stretched his lead to 15 seconds and tomorrow's final stage now seems like a mere formality. Looks like a completly Anglo podium is lined up:

1) Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick-Step Cycling Team) 13:30:59

2) Brent Bookwalter (BMC Racing Team) 0:00:15

3) Taylor Phinney (BMC Racing Team) 0:00:20

I'm sure some Euros are not happy - but c'est la vie! 

Tour Of Qatar 2013: Stage 5 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Although Stage Six - Sealine Beach Resort to Doha Corniche - seems like it will just be a victory procession for the Manxman, I would not be surprized in the least if Cav sprints to yet another victory on the Doha Corniche.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*High res videos, Cav's three*

Terpstra did everything today. Intermediate and final sprint lead-out and anchoring the break

Here are high res videos of Cav winning in three ways

Stage 3 - Major surfing from far back. Thanks to Boassen Hagen
Stage 4 - Being smart and knowing the finish
Stage 5 - OPQS controlling last kilo and NT providing great lead-out work

Tour of Qatar 2013 - Stage 3 - Final kilometers (HD) - YouTube
Tour of Qatar 2013 - Stage 4 - Final kilometers (HD) - YouTube
Tour of Qatar 2013 - Stage 5 - Final kilometers (HD) - YouTube


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice - thanks for the videos Chainstay!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Six - Results*

Sealine Beach Resort to Doha Corniche

The Fat Lady is singing the praises of one Mark Cavendish!

Okay, I called this one right on:
1) Cav will win,
2) Cav will win final stage, and
3) Podium is set.
I'm amazed - it probably will not happen again!

So Cav won his fourth stright stage of the Tour of Qatar and comes away as this year's winner.

Tour Of Qatar 2013: Stage 6 Results | Cyclingnews.com

So that puts this year's version of the Tour of Qatar into the history books. While it's conclusion seemed pre-ordained, there were still revelations and news a plenty. Unfortunetly some of that news revolved around how many riders were taken out in serious crashes.

I suggest that we may here have a running sub-plot for the season - Omega Pharma Quickstep asserting control in the Classics. With Tommeke Bonnen, who had a tremendous Classics season last year, on the mend and returning at the Tour of Oman, with Terpstra becoming leadout man numero uno, and Cav on a roll - I suspect Spartacus and Gilbert will be hard-pressed this Spring.

Then, come the Tour de France, the true sprinting fireworks will break out as the worls'd leading sprinters fight for the prestigous Green Jersey and ofcourse the win during the final stage in Paris. Cav and Grip have each announced that they are fireing on all cyclindars - but there are many good sprinters out there who will resist the TdF 2013 becoming The Manxman vs The Gorilla Show.

But all that is way off, for now it's on to Oman!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Good for Cav. I couldn't help but feel for the little wanker in the TdF last year -- the world champion should not have been carrying bottles. It's nice to see him get the support he needs.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Cav was better than he was with Sky in Qatar last year. He was reading the finishes beautifully and he only uses his team when he really needs them. 

More wind would have made it a more interesting race though.

I can't wait to see the show down with the Gorilla and the Lotto train

I can't find a high res video of the stage 6 finish but if I do I will post it


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Holy **** Cav came from 24th place at 200 to go!


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Here is the high res vid. The commentator is incredibly bad. He is usually having an orgasm with 3km to go and then blubbers when the sprint finally starts. He misses Cav's charge completely in this one. Over the race he mixed up teams and riders constantly. If Boassen Hagen wasn't wearing red he would not have recognized any Sky rider. 

Tour of Qatar 2013 - Stage 6 - Final kilometers (HD) - YouTube


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

bruce_wayne said:


> Local, might as well bold "improvisation" as well, FWIW.
> 
> So far I like the look of the new GIRO Air Attack helmets being worn by BMC and IAM. When viewing the peloton, they seem to be easier on the eye and give the riders a more "human" appearance as opposed to traditional helmets with their pointed, "spiky" effect making riders look "alien". I realize this is very subjective so of course, YMMV.
> Available Spring at who knows what price: ROAD



View attachment 275426


Naaah, I kind of like the "alien" look - the new AirAttack seems a bit boring to me - but to each thier own. The AirAttack def appears to be more aero - important if you race (which I don't) - but doesn't look to ventilate that well when you get hot (which I do).


----------

